# Liberty Bell Tree Trunk



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

After cutting down a big tree near the road I decided to try my hand at chain saw art. I know it's not great but it was my first chain saw art project. The crack is actually cut in and I ran a magic marker in it.


----------



## MackLuster77 (Jun 3, 2009)

Very cool. What a great use of a potential eyesore!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Neat :icon_smile:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice. What's next on your chainsaw carving agenda?
Ken


----------



## Ella Menneau P. (Jun 7, 2009)

Thumbs up! What a great landmark for giving directions!


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Very cool! Love it.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Really neat. How long did it take?


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool!

Red


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Believe it or not, it took me only an hour. I wanted to make it even nicer but my wife made me stop because she was getting tired of the noise.:blink: And the next day I was using the small saw for something else and I ran over it with my backhoe. Son of a...... I thought I totalled it but I found some replacement parts on ebay and fixed it back up. So, what's next? Hmmmm. Statue of Liberty???


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

It is very nice . Better than most of the palm tree carvings in FL.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

That's cool. I've always wanted to try that but I don't have a chainsaw. :blink:


----------



## dominic16 (May 17, 2009)

very cool.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Way to get into some new territory. It turned out well and, like Ella mentioned, will make it easy to find your driveway.

Rob


----------



## Sabres78 (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice job! :thumbsup: When I was growing up there was a guy in my town that did chainsaw carving. I always thought it was neat. I don't think my logical brain can see shapes in the whole like that. I might be able to get a replica of the Washington Monument out of a log :blink:


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

UPDATE - I had a guy call me and ask if I could carve a Liberty Bell in a stump of a large tree he had cut down. Cool. Maybe I've got a new career ! But so far, I only know how to do Liberty Bells. lol :laughing:


----------



## Maveric777 (Jul 30, 2008)

That is just too cool!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

TS3660 said:


> Maybe I've got a new career ! But so far, I only know how to do Liberty Bells. lol :laughing:


 
Leave the crack out of the Liberty Bell and it could be just a bell. Now you have 2 things that you know how to do. :laughing:
Business will be booming now!!!! :laughing:
Ken


----------

